# Pct advise



## amino (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,can anyone suggest me what pct should i take and how?After 8 weeks sustanon(300mg/w),boldenone(400/w) and dbol(20-30mg/day first 4 weeks) cycle


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a weird cycle.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

amino said:


> Hello,can anyone suggest me what pct should i take and how?After 8 weeks sustanon(300mg/w),boldenone(400/w) and dbol(20-30mg/day first 4 weeks) cycle



Normal pct would be 4 weeks Clomid and nolvadex. 50/40,50/40,50/20,50/20. That's usually what I do after a test cycle.


----------



## amino (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok,thanks for the advise.How come you think my cycle is weird?I read that boldenon stacks well with test/


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a very low amount of test


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

I would run 500mg at a minimum


----------



## amino (Mar 9, 2015)

as for my first cycle i think thats enough,plus i weigh not so much


----------



## mickems (Mar 9, 2015)

amino said:


> as for my first cycle i think thats enough,plus i weigh not so much



STATS? how much do you weigh? if your skinny or fat w/ no muscles you might want to train first before a cycle.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 9, 2015)

Do this:

500 mg Test EW for 12 weeks.

Clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20

Then hop back on here and thank me later.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> Do this:
> 
> 500 mg Test EW for 12 weeks.
> 
> ...



Standard beginner's cycle and pct.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 9, 2015)

300 mg test for 8 weeks is a waste of time and money.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 10, 2015)

what is boldenon?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> That's a weird cycle.



Weird and Weak
standard pct should work for you just fine. hcg not necessary and i doubt u ran it on cycle only being on  8 weeks? and the low dosages? why? so low. complete waste!
8 weeks? with with long deconate/undeconate esters in EQ and sust? Seems like a waste to me. Run that shit for AT LEAST 12!!! if it was me i do min 18 weeks on EQ SUST! thats just me tho! i really don't understand guys sometimes and their rationality of why they do what they do. If money is an issue. Then wait. Run the cycle when u can do it right! at 8 weeks on eq is just kicking in!

anyways
clomid 50/50/50/50
novla 40/40/20/20/10

should do u just fine 25mgs of Aromsin for 4 weeks wouldnt hurt!


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

amino said:


> as for my first cycle i think thats enough,plus i weigh not so much



oh well this explains it. 20 mgs of d-bol is okay, Shouldnt even be using the EQ for your first cycle just test. 500mgs Test E or C. with 20-30mgs of d-bol first 4 weeks is okay.
Are you planning this cycle? or have u already started running it?
Sorry about above post, ment no offense! 
Whats your stats bro? and lifting history? Is it even time for a ctcle? Guess it doesnt matter cuz you will do what you want regardless. But if you do what you have laid out it is a complete waste. Trust me and the other guys above who im sure are giving same advice i am!

500mg Test Cyp/Eth for 12 weeks at least!
D-bol 20-30 mgs ED pre-workout week 1-4
Get an AI, Aromsin or Adex!!! Dont slack off. This is important in case your nips start to hurt which D-bol will def do!!!

EQ has to be run at AT LEAST 600mgs a week and even that doesnt quite cut it. I say 800-900!

GREAT first cycle. My first cycle! I like cyp as is gives you a little more bloat and fuller look which i like the bloat for my own reasons. A lot of powerlifters like cyp more than eth!


----------



## amino (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice,my stats are height:1.8m weight:75kg i trained clean for two years,and gained about 8kg that was with planned diet and protein and creatine supplements.But it was to slow for me so i figured i would take a cycle(now you will all say its to soon to take cycle your diet was shit if you gained only 8kg in two years..).I have 
50tabs of aromasin 12.5mgs but its from UGL lab can't tell if its very good,have nolva already if you all say i should use it with clomid i will buy clomid then,and i can get 5000ui of hcg from my friend but as i heard hcg is only for heavy cycles.Ok i will increase my sus to 600week for 12 weeks.


----------



## amino (Mar 10, 2015)

Forgot to tell i can up my eq to 600 a week for 6 weeks,i think this will be enough as it acts long after last injection


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

hcg is not just for heavy cycles. Any ammout of testosterone taken for a short ammount of time will shut down production of nattural testorsterone! this is why we PCT! so hcg just keeps your HPTA axis still in check and still producing some natural testosterone which makes PCT a whole lot easier and recovery much easier! So for the price...why not? I run it every cycle. I prefer to run it on cycle 500iu/week. split into two 250iu shots. Usually on the same days i will take my test cyp or eth. If you are taking 250mg cyp M and Th. then do 250iu on M and Th! Others like to Blast it after their last injecct of the cycle, while waiting for the esters to clear and start pct! It can never hurt and i suggest you run it on every cycle. 50 tabs of Aromsin is good. I don't want to know who you got it from. It's okay i beleive to mention lab names like Orageon, or Balken. But i think its agaist rules to name a particular UGL. With your AI's and PCT you dont want to risk it. Try and get Pharma grade if you can.

Brother this is your first cycle so we are gonna help you. You seem dead det on doing it so mine as well advise you to do it right! Your first is always the best if done right, train right, eat right, pct right and keep up with it afterwards!!! You dont get another first! So make sure you dont just jump into this bro. Do it right. Ask questions. Have it all outlined and know everything before you begin. Have all your AI's and PCT gear on hand!

 I think EVERYONE will agree. 500mgs Test Cyp/Eth for 12 weeks. With 20-30 mgs of D-bol ed to kick it off is a good started. You will gain mass from the d-bol quickly. Aromisiin is my AI of choice! 12.5mgs EOD or as needed should do you find during cycle! Grab up some HCG although like you said It is not an absolute nessasity. But just makes everything smoother for you in the end. Get Blood work done Pre-cyle, Mid-cycle and Post cycle! This is for your own benifit! So you can see where you sit now natural. See how good your gear is during cylce, were your e2 is at(if u need to get better AI's) and then of course again after PCT to see how you recovered! Sounds nuts? Then maybe its not for you just yet! But your gonna so what your gonna do. 

And if this friend of yours who told you HCG is only for 'heavy cycles also sold you or approved of this for your first cycle then he def does not know what he is talking about. We know more, trust me


----------

